# USER Management in SQL übergreifend auf JAVA Programm



## Paraba (17. Jul 2020)

Guten Tag Liebe Community,

habe Probleme bei einer Implementierung von User Management, da ich leider im Internet nichts dazu finde was mir weiterhelfen konnte richte ich mich nun an euch.

Aufgabenstellung:

There should be some user management implemented for the program:

New hotels can only be added when a super user password (which is stored in the database) is known.

Each hotel has its own password that is defined when the hotel is created.

The information about a hotel can only be changed if the super user password or the password of the hotel is known.

The same applies to the occupational information about a hotel.

Habe die Datenbank und den Java Coder fertig jedoch habe ich leider keine Ahnung wie ich ein Super User in SQL anlege und den danch in JAVA nutzen kann. 

Freue mich über Antworten Hilfestellungen oder Links zu Informationen.

LG


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jul 2020)

Hier gehts weiter: https://www.java-forum.org/posts/1228418/


----------

